# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  قصيدة البائس

## خضر الزواهره

قصيدة البائس

البائس


أبدي باللي ذكـــــــــــره دايـــما مرفــــــوع **** رب البـــرية و قاصــده مو خايـب

و صلاة ربــي علـــى النبــي المــتــــــبوع **** محمد المختار و كل الصـــــحايـب

هذه قصيدة تشرح من الحال مــــــوضوع **** نظمتــــــها لاهـــــل الذكى النجايب

الألـــف أنــــا مـــن الــــهــــــم مــوجــــوع **** عــــــدّي قريص و من السم شارب

و البـــــاء ابـــــلــوى الطــــفــر مــتـــروع **** يـــا الله اتــــفك بلــــوتي و النشايب

و الــتاء تــــــرانـــي دايــــــمـا مخــــــدوع **** خديعة الي فقد زينات الــــذوايـــــب

و الثــاء ثـارت أوجـاعي و ماني مســموع **** يا حيف كـل شي راح منـي نهايــب

و الجيم جنة الرحمن عسى لي مرجــــــوع **** تـــرى الكــــــريم لــكل شي جايــب

و الحـــــاء حـيــة تــنهش جـــواي بضـلوع **** يــــا الله تــــرحم زلــتي بالـترايــــب

و الخـــــاء خايف و اســـكــب أنــا دمـــوع **** دمــــع ورا دمـــــع شبـــه الســحايب

و الــدال دلــني تــــرى الـــدال مــــشفــــوع **** وين النشامى ضاعت كل الحبايــــب

و الــــذال ذبـــت و بــجمر الـغضى مـلذوع **** زاد منــي الهـــم و الشّعـــر شــــايب

و الــراء راحــــة البـــــال عـــني مــمــنوع **** عــــقـب الهــنا و العز وش السبـايـب

و الـــزين زافــت مني الروح زيف ملسوع **** بناب الحنـيش الــهايــــم بالزرايــــب

و الســـين ســــهـم الفــقــر سـيّـل بي نجوع **** يا بلوتـي للفـــقر عــــدّي قرايـــــــب

و الشـــين شــفـت المــوت كـما المصـروع **** و حـــفرت أنا قـــبري مـع النصايب

و الــصـــــاد صــد عــنــي كــل مشــــروع **** عده معي ابكــــونات و لاّ حـــــرايب

و الضــــاد ضــمر جسمي وعدني مضبوع **** مطروح بـفراشي من ادنى هبـــايــب

و الطــــــاء طــار نومـــي و أنـــا مفـــزوع **** سهران طـول الـليل عـدّي بنوايـــــب

و الظـــــاء ظـلمنـي الـــكـل و انــا ملـــكـوع **** جرحـــــي غميـــــق و مـاله طبايـــب

و العـــين عيــني عيـــن مريــض مخــروع **** مهدود منــي الحيــــل مـع الطنايــــب

و الـــغــين غــــدى همّـــي جــبــال و تـلوع **** عقــــب مــا كنت مهيوب اليوم هايب

و الــــــفاء فـــــرّج الـــهم يا رب و الــجوع **** لاجل الاطفال اللّي عندي ربـــــــــايب

و الـقاف قــدر ربـك ما عــــنّه مــرجــــوع **** تـرى ربك شايف الحال و مو غايـب

و الـــكاف كــلـــــــــي يا خــوك مــوجــوع **** مالــي طــبيب و دواي صــار سايـب

و الــــــــــلام لايـــــمي يــبـلى بالوجـوع **** و تــــروح رزقــتـــه كـلـهــا نهايــب

و المـــــيم مدري وش حـــل هالماضــــوع **** نـــار تـــغشّــانــي و لـهــا لــهايــــب

و النـــون نــحت بـساخنــــــــات دمــــــوع **** عسى الله يــــفرج همّــي و الكرايـــب

و الهاء هات الــحل مــــــن هـــــو نـــــوع **** و هات السبب و هات كل السبايـــــب

و الــــواو ويـــــــــلاه للـــهم أنـــا مجروع **** أصبح طعامــــي الـهم مع الـشرايـــب

و اليـاء يا رب تــــرى القـــلب مـلــــــكوع **** ترحم الحالـي و تزيـــل المــــصايـــب




شعر البدوي الوسيم/ خضر الزواهره

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صح لسانك استاذ خضر وعشت وعاش قلمك دوم مبدع ومميز

----------


## العالي عالي

كلمات رائعة 

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> صح لسانك استاذ خضر وعشت وعاش قلمك دوم مبدع ومميز


شكرا جزيلا لمرورك

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> كلمات رائعة 
> 
>  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


شكرا لك مع تحياتي

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كلما ت في قمة الروعة 
صح لسانك

----------


## خضر الزواهره

[QUOTE=جوري محمد;480184]كلما ت في قمة الروعة 
صح لسانك 



 كل  الشكر والتقدير الفاضلة جوري محمد

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

ياسلاااااااام 

من اجمل القصائد اللي قراتها بالمنتدى 


صح لسانك مليار ياابن الزواهره ... وفالك البريق ...


قصديه جزله تعددت كلماتها وخلت من التكرار ... 


ابدعت ياشاعر بنظم القصيده ... وتستحق عليها وسام تقدير ... 


وان تستبدل كلمه عضو جديد بكلمه شاعر الحصن ... 


 دام ابداعك

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> ياسلاااااااام 
> 
> من اجمل القصائد اللي قراتها بالمنتدى 
> 
> 
> صح لسانك مليار ياابن الزواهره ... وفالك البريق ...
> 
> 
> قصديه جزله تعددت كلماتها وخلت من التكرار ... 
> ...


  شكرا جزيلا على مرورك الذي شرفني 
      وما اقترحته يا اخي اعتبرة وساما على صدري
        مع كل الود والاحترام 
                      أخوكم خضر الزواهره/ البدوي الوسيم

----------


## محمد العزام

عنجد يائس 


مشكور اخي

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

ليت شعري مازال تحت اسمك " عضو جديد " 

اشكرك ايها الشاعر الفذ لطلبك الصداقه ...... 


سـ اقترح عليك اقتراح بـ تكتب للمنتدى قصيده حصريه .. لربما اقتنعوا انك شاعر موهوب .. بالرغم انك لاتحتاج الى شهاده 


او انك تبحث عمن يقدر موهوبتك ايها الرجل القدير 


وليكن التوفيق حليفك في كل مكان

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> عنجد يائس 
> 
> 
> مشكور اخي


    مرورك يخفف من يأسي 
               شكرا جزيلا

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> عنجد يائس 
> 
> 
> مشكور اخي


  الاخ محمد العزام شكرا لمرورك

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> ليت شعري مازال تحت اسمك " عضو جديد " 
> 
> اشكرك ايها الشاعر الفذ لطلبك الصداقه ...... 
> 
> 
> سـ اقترح عليك اقتراح بـ تكتب للمنتدى قصيده حصريه .. لربما اقتنعوا انك شاعر موهوب .. بالرغم انك لاتحتاج الى شهاده 
> 
> 
> او انك تبحث عمن يقدر موهوبتك ايها الرجل القدير 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا ايها الصديق الصادق الوفي 
             والله تكفيني شهادتك ايها النبيل 


و اليك هذا النظم :

أخوي مشتت بشوالات **** و صديقي بكل الأوقـــات 
الــــك مني ســـــلامات **** و شكرا على الاقـتــــراح 
تتعــــجب منـي أكيـــــد **** ما زلـــت عــضـــو جديــد 
بمنتدى الحصن العتيــد **** اللي عطره دايــــم فـــاح
أنــــا أدري انـك غـيــــور **** شهم و نشمي و جسور 
أرجــــاك خــلـــك صبــور **** بكــرة تــــفــرح و ترتــــاح 
عنـدي من الشعر قصيد **** وافـــر و بكــــثرة عديـــــد 
يعطـــيك العــــمر المديد **** يا مشتت فالـــك نـــجاح 


أخوك خضر الزواهرة / البدوي الوسيم

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير كلمات رائعه

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> مشكور كتير كلمات رائعه


    عاشقة الصمت
                     ايها الذهب شكرا لمرورك الجميل

----------


## عاطف زيود

[gdwl]أنتخبو مرشحكم لعضويت مجلس الطلبة محمد عاطف الزيود
مدرسة بويضة العليمات.[/gdwl]

----------


## عاطف زيود

:Drive:  ابشر بل فزعة حنة معاك[gdwl](الاسد)[/gdwl]:

----------


## جوليانا

_عنجد كلمات رائعة و مميزة 
شكرا اكتيييييييييييييير_

----------


## جوليانا

_شكرا كلام مميز_

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> _عنجد كلمات رائعة و مميزة 
> شكرا اكتيييييييييييييير_


  شكرا جوليانا الله يجبر بخاطرك

----------


## fadiyousef

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة غريبة كتير مُبدع  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> شو حلوة غريبة كتير مُبدع


شكرا لمرورك الراائع

----------


## خضر الزواهره

عتبي الشديد على ادارة هذا المنتدى الذي احببته
الذي لم يسل عن غيابي والمؤلم انني لما عدت والعود أحمد
وجدتني لا زال بأسم عضو جديد!!! وذلك رغم اقتراح الاخ الفاضل 
مشتت بشوالات.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*أهلاً وسهلاً بالأخ الفاضل "خضر الزواهرة" وحمداً لله على سلامتك ونحن سعداء بعودتك.
اخي الكريم الألقاب هي ميّزة تلقائية تتغير بحسب اعداد المشاركات فكلما زاد عدد مشاركاتك انتقلت من العضو الجديد الى العضو انشيط فالذهبي فكبار الشخصيات ، والألقاب تُمنح أحياناً بحسب ما تراه إدارة المنتدى انه مناسب ، وحقيقةً لا أذكر اقتراح العزيز "مشتت" بخصوص حصولك على لقب مميز ، لذلك نحن نعتذر لك وسأنقل الأمر الى المدير "حسان" مالك الموقع وان شاء الله ستحصل على ما يُرضيك ..
وحيّـــــــاك الله عزيزي وأهلاً بك من جديد 
*

----------


## shams spring

قلم مميز ورائع ....

----------


## خضر الزواهره

> *أهلاً وسهلاً بالأخ الفاضل "خضر الزواهرة" وحمداً لله على سلامتك ونحن سعداء بعودتك.
> اخي الكريم الألقاب هي ميّزة تلقائية تتغير بحسب اعداد المشاركات فكلما زاد عدد مشاركاتك انتقلت من العضو الجديد الى العضو انشيط فالذهبي فكبار الشخصيات ، والألقاب تُمنح أحياناً بحسب ما تراه إدارة المنتدى انه مناسب ، وحقيقةً لا أذكر اقتراح العزيز "مشتت" بخصوص حصولك على لقب مميز ، لذلك نحن نعتذر لك وسأنقل الأمر الى المدير "حسان" مالك الموقع وان شاء الله ستحصل على ما يُرضيك ..
> وحيّـــــــاك الله عزيزي وأهلاً بك من جديد 
> *


شكرا جزيلا مع كل الود والمحبة والاحترام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أبدي باللي ذكـــــــــــره دايـــما مرفــــــوع **** رب البـــرية و قاصــده مو خايـب

و صلاة ربــي علـــى النبــي المــتــــــبوع **** محمد المختار و كل الصـــــحايـب

هذه قصيدة تشرح من الحال مــــــوضوع **** نظمتــــــها لاهـــــل الذكى النجايب

----------

